# What's your pros an cons on



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

the four-stroke weedeaters?

As I've run several different brands. I'm REALLY disappointed so far.

CONS: 

1st; weight. These things are heavy even compared to a 25 year old one.

2nd; string speed. They don't turn enough RPM to cut proper.

3rd; Quality. I'm not gonna "brand bash" but there's no carb adjustment, other than idle. Internal carb parts are plastic.

PROS:

1st; ease of fueling.

2nd; Quite running.

3rd: More enviromentally friendly.


There's a few other makes I'd like to test out. But as for what I've tried. There's alot of room for improvement. I'll stick with me 2-strokers for now.

What's you views on this?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

when i buy my next one i plan on getting a 2 stroke. but i am curious about the propane powered models and weater they are any good or if they are more expensive to run since the little tanks of propane are about 10 bucks for 2


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a 4-stroke Troybilt once. Never liked it. All way's to slow. Gave it to a guy to use on his johnboat.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

tractornut said:


> when i buy my next one i plan on getting a 2 stroke. but i am curious about the propane powered models and weater they are any good or if they are more expensive to run since the little tanks of propane are about 10 bucks for 2


 I forgot all about them! I haven't even heard from anyone that's tried them before.


----------



## remarkb9vkq (Sep 22, 2010)

I have seen these four-stroke weed eaters in the local sears ads. IMO there are some thing you just don't do, like kick a sleeping bear in the teeth. It don't make much sense to me. Never heard of the propane powered ones but I bet the results are comparative to the four-stroke model in lacking power and rpm's. My dad ran propane on an old work truck yea it burns cleaner but it lacks power.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 23, 2010)

Well was curious myself on the 4 strokes, stewed about getting one when I bought my Craftsman, but decided against it, glad I did now after reading some of this stuff on the 4 strokes .

I don't mind mixing oil once in a while, so will stick with that .


----------



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

I got wrapped up in the hype over four strokes last year when my stihl was in need of repairs. I went for the husqvarna 224L. Honda engine - it is a great trimmer. It doesn't run as fast as a 2 cycle but it will get the job done with ease. I can speak highly of the one I own but I have heard bad stories about Troy bilt & cub cadet with the mtd engines. You can't go wrong with a Honda - husqvarna piece of equipment.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to PEF, Hoss!! I figured that if any company would make a RELIABLE small 4-stroker, it would be Honda. Hows the weight of that machine compared to a 2-stroke??

Thanks for your input and keep posting!!


----------



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

A little heavier than what my two strokes are, but not backbreakingly heavy. A shoulder strap installed and I really can't tell that much difference. It's a tank of a trimmer. That redmax 2 stroke is the lightest one in my fleet. Right at 9.5 lbs I think. But I have the older homelite, it's 2 stroke and heavier than the husqvarna .


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

yea i think 2 stroke is the best 4s cant rev high enough


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

My Dad has an old Toro four-stroke, it's good enough for the little bit of trimming he does but it starts hard and it does lack the power.
2-strokes seem to have more pep to em.


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

I hear ya Parky, And those litttle carbs have NO adjustment other than idle.. From what i've witnessed you either get a good one or you get a bad one... 

Anyone try those propane powered trimmers yet???.. Shoot! I forgot to look yesterday at ACE and see if they was still carrying them. Don't remember the make.......


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

lehr is i think the only propane ones around


----------



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

I got a cub cadet in for a oil change & tune up. It's a 4 stroke , very heavy. Also noticed it's a non clutch trimmer. As big as it is I figured they would have a clutch .


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Does Efco make them for Cub? I know their chainsaws are..


----------



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

Cub cadet was bought out by MTD . As far as I can tell it's the same engine as a Troy bilt 4 stroke. Both of which are an mtd brand.


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

get me a stihl, get me an echo, get me a briggs, get me a tecumseh. Please.


----------



## darcyh (Jul 4, 2011)

If the 4 strokes run slower, you would think the manufacturers would change the gear ratio where the shaft meets the cutting head to increase the rpm.

I have a 19 year old Echo SRM 1500 that's been absolutely trouble free. I have changed the spark plug and air filter once because I was feeling guilty. Can't beat an Echo as a trimmer.

Dave


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

darcyh said:


> If the 4 strokes run slower, you would think the manufacturers would change the gear ratio where the shaft meets the cutting head to increase the rpm.
> 
> I have a 19 year old Echo SRM 1500 that's been absolutely trouble free. I have changed the spark plug and air filter once because I was feeling guilty. Can't beat an Echo as a trimmer.
> 
> Dave


First off welcome to PEF!! And I too wondered the same about gearing-up the 4-stroke.. Makes sence.....I love my old echo 200ce trimmer, fits good, runs goood and don't weigh a ton...


----------



## sluggomagoo (Jul 9, 2012)

Doesn't everyone want a weed eater that takes 5w30 and has a 5 speed? Anybody remember the two stroke Saab?


----------



## stevecorio (Apr 19, 2012)

I had the mtd/sears/troy-bilt 4-stroke 29cc one and lets say i have a husqvarna 128LD now!

It was heavy and no rpms and if you held it WOT it would valve float! had it about 2 years and it started burning oil bad. like no more misqetos at my house bad. threw it away and got a 2-stroke.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

My Stihl Dealer advised me not to get a 4 stroke weed-eater when I was shopping for a new one. Said he has one, and is not satisfied with it.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

I have tried the four strokes and am impressed by the torque especially with a brush blade. They are also very smooth. Still I admit I am a troglodyte and hate change especially when the old way works so well. I love the 2 stroke simplicity and plan to keep my Echo as long as I can. Sure do miss the Lawnboy D-600


----------



## clamdigger (Apr 26, 2015)

I replaced a 2s Sears (Ryobi) with a 4s Honda, have not ever regretted going 4s. But Honda does build them good.
Cheers.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

I hear tell that the 4 strokes are not as loud as the 2 stroke machines.
Also, that the 4 stroke is powerful, and does well with the brush blades.

End result...... If you're only weed whacking the lil 2 strokes are great with the extra RPM's.
On the other hand if you've got some brushy areas where a blade is needed, then you need power. A 4 stroke is good for that purpose as is one of the larger 2 strokes.


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

I've been running a Troy Bilt at work and taking down some pretty tall stuff. They got me a blade for it and it wasn't long before I removed it and went to a trimmer head with .095 line. The only problem I'm having is going through alot of line but hey, this stuff is like four feet tall and has stone at the base in some areas. I can't complain.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

When rocks, stones, and gravel are involved, I stick with the 1.05" line. It's tough, and the square is more appealing to me than the round line.


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

Con...

The starter rope broke on my 4 stroke TB6042XP Troy Bilt and rather than being able to replace it, the entire starter cover assembly had to be replaced.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

GregOH said:


> Con...
> 
> The starter rope broke on my 4 stroke TB6042XP Troy Bilt and rather than being able to replace it, the entire starter cover assembly had to be replaced.


Yup; that coil spring can be a real bugger to re-wind. Much easier just to replace the assembly.


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

Sagetown said:


> Much easier just to replace the assembly.


I guess that's ok if you don't mind waiting on the part. Maybe I'm too used to the old school way. I'd rather just drive down to the hardware store, get some rope and replace it.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

Well; it finally happened. This spring we've had continual showers, and grass galore. My old Ryobi bit the dust. Bought a Stihl FS56 R. Put it to work immediately, and it is a very good weed eater. I may go to a larger .130" line. The weeds have been so tough it eats up my .105" professional grade line. I got two brands, and neither one can take on too many weeds w/o having to add line.


----------



## GregOH (Jun 8, 2015)

I hear ya Sage, everything is growing like crazy this season. I'm happy that I finally got my 32cc McCulloch Power Pro running and my neighbor stopped over last weekend and said hey I noticed you're always doing something with a weedeater and gave me line that was in his garage he'll never use (big spool of .105), so I'm ready to tackle the overgrown stuff at my property line now.

I may also take that machine and line to work and use it there since the 4 stroke Troy Bilt that I spoke of highly earlier in the thread recently bit the dust.


----------



## javjacob (Aug 25, 2015)

I find it funny people think something as simple as mixing gas is a hassle. Changing the oil on a 4 stroke is more of a "hassle". There is no maintenance on a 2 stroke that a 4 stroke doesn't have. 
There is no advantage to a 4 stroke. They are heavier and you have to worry about cams, valves and timing chains. Not something I want on a high revving engine.


----------

